# So... what does 110,000 maggots look like?



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

The box they came in...







There were 4 bags of 25,000 each white maggots, and another smaller bag of 10,000 pink maggots.











They're already trying to escape from this bag. :huh: 






Unfortunately it must have gotten hot or warm during shipping, as some about 1/2 of the maggots arrived black (dead). But half are white/cream color (or pink in the case of the bag of 10,000 pink ones).


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's one bag of 25,000 dumped out into a jumbo sized (clean and disinfected) kitty litter pan.











Here's the whole 4 bags (100,000) maggots dumped into the container.






I took a long wooden spoon and stirred them all up. Not sure if I should have done that now, since I'm hoping to try to seperate out the dead ones (or at least some/most of them!).  But not sure either how that's going to go! :mellow: 

Close up.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 29, 2009)

REPUGNANT!

But imagine those maggots crawling out of the box...


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

I put the red tub with the maggots into an old washtub and surrounded with ice. I've been to the gas station twice now getting bags of ice to cool them down. This is a lot of work, and getting expensive!






On top of the maggots, I placed a flattened brown paper bag; then all my ice blocks from my freezer; then ziplock bags of ice that I made up (ran my ice maker out of ice); then a carpet square on top. I placed a big sheet of thick styrofoam underneath the sliver tub to try to hold in the cold from the bottom.





















Here the first 2 bags of ice in the bigger tub surrounding the container melted.






Had to get more bags of ice.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

I divided up the pink bag which contained 10,000 maggots equally into 5 deli cups... so 2,000 apiece. They were all about exactly 1/2 full. So 1,000 maggots would be 1/4 of a 320z deli cup like we all use, with the cloth lids.

1,000 maggots = 1/4 of a 32oz deli cup

2,000 maggots = 1/2 of a 32oz deli cup

3,000 maggots = 3/4 of a 32oz deli cup

4,000 maggots = 1 full 32oz deli cup











Video in next post... as soon as it finishes uploading.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Eldur (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow that is alot!! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2009)

I have green bottlefly eggs on manure that haven't hatched yet and are over a week old and my houseflies are adults and are breeding I have a cup of manure in the container for egg laying.


----------



## planetq (Aug 29, 2009)

Gahhhhhhh!!!

So many maggots!

haha I don't know if I would be able to stomach that. I'm such a wimp.

Becky you are my new hero.

I sometimes have trouble even just looking at my container of live flies. Not a very appealing sight. haha.

You are a trooper!

Minkyu


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2009)

Ha ha. This is great. Where did you order them from? Imagine putting those in someones house and letting them pupate. Could you imagine all the flies?


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going to show this to my husband and then maybe he won't recoil at the sight of my little vials of fruit flies anymore!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 29, 2009)

You sure know how to have fun.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> REPUGNANT!But imagine those maggots crawling out of the box...


Yes, I have imagined, lol. That's why I'm cooling them down so much... in addition to keeping them alive and not spoiling, it makes them not squirm about either! They're much easier to deal with when they're not doing that!!!  



Sachiko said:


> Wow that is alot!! :lol:


Yep.... and a lot more stink too! &lt;_&lt; 



agent A said:


> I have green bottlefly eggs on manure that haven't hatched yet and are over a week old and my houseflies are adults and are breeding I have a cup of manure in the container for egg laying.


Did you make the manure?  



calarts_security said:


> Gahhhhhhh!!!So many maggots!
> 
> haha I don't know if I would be able to stomach that. I'm such a wimp.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Minkyu... although the smell did about knock me over when I opened the box and stuck my face down in to get a good look! Uggrrrrp!!



Rick said:


> Ha ha. This is great. Where did you order them from? Imagine putting those in someones house and letting them pupate. Could you imagine all the flies?


Omg.... Gee, Rick, have I told you how glad I am we're friends lately? :lol: 



charleyandbecky said:


> I'm going to show this to my husband and then maybe he won't recoil at the sight of my little vials of fruit flies anymore!


Yes, they're just little larvae... like for FISHING... tell him that!  



revmdn said:


> You sure know how to have fun.


Fun. Hmmmm..... and for some reason, I just don't feel that's the proper word.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 29, 2009)

Goodness gracious! You could make an extra large protein smoothie out of them! :lol: :lol:

I haven't personally tied this, but it should work to separate the live/dead maggots out for you with very little work involved. Get some screen with holes that when the maggots are poured on top, only the live one can wiggle through. Put some of the screen over a bucket and make a dip in the screen so it can hold more maggots. Put some source of heat on the top (like a light about 6-12 inches away) and the live maggots will burrow all the way through the dead ones, through the screen, and will fall in the bucket. They hate excessive heat. Sort of a modified burlesse funnel trap.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Goodness gracious! You could make an extra large protein smoothie out of them! :lol: :lol: I haven't personally tied this, but it should work to separate the live/dead maggots out for you with very little work involved. Get some screen with holes that when the maggots are poured on top, only the live one can wiggle through. Put some of the screen over a bucket and make a dip in the screen so it can hold more maggots. Put some source of heat on the top (like a light about 6-12 inches away) and the live maggots will burrow all the way through the dead ones, through the screen, and will fall in the bucket. They hate excessive heat. Sort of a modified burlesse funnel trap.


Boy I'm glad I read this right now! Thanks for the tip, AB.  Dennis (of Forked Tree Ranch) told me a similar scenario of how to separate them.... but I didn't have a screen, so was kind of counting that out for the moment. But I'm on my way in a few minutes to Home Depo for some paint for my shed... so going to look there for some appropriate sized screen. Now... to get my husband to separate those 5 gallon buckets he stacked together (I told him not to, as I can't get them apart &lt;_&lt; ). And yes... I can't get them apart! Grrrr.

The smoothie idea....... OMG and EGADS!!!!





Oh.... Rick, Forked Tree Ranch is where I got them. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 29, 2009)

No problem. I've had shipment of maggots arrive partially dead before and I know how much I hate separating the live/dead one individually.  I've been getting pupae lately because they handle the shipping heat better, otherwise I probably would have given that a shot already. lol


----------



## sbugir (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ha ha. This is great. Where did you order them from? Imagine putting those in someones house and letting them pupate. Could you imagine all the flies?


Best senor prank ever!!! :lol:


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 29, 2009)

I can imagine the smell...OMG!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> I can imagine the smell...OMG!!!


I thought I could too... until I actually smelled them. They're outside on the back deck (far side, downwind), and I can still catch whiffs inside the house by the door sometimes. Yesterday after I was done dealing with them for the time being, I washed my hands and arms and fingernails really well with soap and bleach water, lol. I could still smell them on me!! I think the smell was in my clothes or in my nostrils. Ughhh.... But at least out in the open air I didn't gag like I did when I opened them inside. The mailman had them in his trunk, btw... so he didn't have to smell them! He's really nice, but he told me he was awful glad to get rid of them! lol

Oh, I bought a screen and am going to try to separate them today. Wish me uhhh... luck.... and a strong stomach!


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 29, 2009)

Your best bet is to keep them in the basement... you won't smell them....LOL


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> Your best bet is to keep them in the basement... you won't smell them....LOL


Can't do that, Chun Poh. The basement is my hubby's domain, his "man cave!" He would come absolutely unglued. In fact, there's no way on earth he would allow it. It's outside or in the bug room!


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 29, 2009)

holy ######! this may be my worst nightmare.

kudos to you, tough girl!


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 29, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> holy ######! this may be my worst nightmare. kudos to you, tough girl!


*waah mantid forum won't let me say cee are a pee? hahahaha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2009)

haha, sorry I missed the post , just got the grandkids off and back to the pc. Kat, my maggots are the same too, they are dying and half dead, nothing to do but throw them out, best to pupae what u can and then put in fridge, for later use, I hate the amoninia smell, u will have to take a soft washrag and wet it in warm water and put on some little soap and wash the inside of your nose with it, other wise it wont go away, probably burned off all your nose hairs! :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 18, 2010)

So, I just stumbled across this while I was looking for another topic, but I'm curious if 1 year later you still have any from this OUTRAGEOUS batch? That video sickened me a little. You're a tough cookie!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 19, 2010)

wait... so did you receive this many on accident? If not, lol... why did you order 110,000 maggots?!?! LOL

I remember two times this happened, spiderpharm sent me an entire kilo of pupae without me ordering it! LOL.. i had fun with them lol


----------



## Precarious (Aug 20, 2010)

The pink ones look delicious! Are the cherry or strawberry? :chef:


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 31, 2010)

> wait... so did you receive this many on accident? If not, lol... why did you order 110,000 maggots?!?!


My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> My thoughts exactly! How many mantids do you HAVE, for goodness sakes?!?


My friend Katnapper is taking a hiatus from the forum but swears that she will be back. When she was selling on here, she had a LOT!


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 1, 2010)

Dang it phil, how many times do you press the button? :blink:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2010)

when there tiny all I can think about is one getting in the corner of my eye and setting up shop.   :sweatdrop: :no:


----------

